# Gigs tonight?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll be at the Derby in Strathroy - 10:30 showtime!

First gig with the new bass and amp.


----------



## Ozi1 (May 19, 2006)

*enjoy ya gig, James*

play with the drums! (love it)
shame you over there, me over here - I can't make the gig!
:rockon: 
ozi one knobe


----------



## nacho_grande (May 7, 2006)

Good luck :food-smiley-004:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I'll be at the Derby in Strathroy - 10:30 showtime!
> 
> First gig with the new bass and amp.



I'm in Strathroy often. I know the Derby well. But not tonight. Too bad. Keep us posted with your upcoming gigs.


Cheers
Pete


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Great gig last night. Quite a few people which is nice. Ususally we play to an empty bar, then can't move once you get outside to the smoking patio. 

My new gear was more than up to the task. One of those times when you hear yourself and think "that's the sound I've been searching for".

Guitarist's power amp melted down near the end of the second set, but we got it cooled down for most of the third set. Luckily he lives a few blocks away and had an old Marshall that he retrieved during break to use the last 2 songs. My volume wasn't even on 3. :rockon2: 

Next Friday at the McKellar in Glencoe.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

I'm solo @ the Kildare House

http://www.walkervilletimes.com/tour10-kildare.html

Start about 9:30 or so....


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool. 

The Derby is usually packed on Fridays and Saturdays in the summers, especially if the band is cool  If I had of seen this earlier, I would have went for sure. 

Try and get the 'Turkey Fest weekend' time slot. There will be a line to get into the place. 

Don't ask how I know this...

Heh... spent some time at that place last summer. (My parents live in Strathroy, but I live in London).

I've played there a couple of times, but only for jam nights. When I lived in Strathroy, I was a minor, and the only place that would let my band play was Leos Den (just down the street). No one ever goes there, so you have to draw the crowds. A lot of work, but a lot of fun.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Keep us posted James. I'm often in Strathroy on Saturday evenings (when I'm home) I'd be happy to stop into the Derby for a listen.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll be at the Derby again near the end of July.

I'm at the McKellar in Glencoe this coming Friday night if anyone is into a beer at an empty bay, but packed smoking patio!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Norfolk Inn in Simcoe, Friday and Saturday, May 26, 27.


Good rock club. We play there about five times a year.

If anyone's nearby, drop in and say hi.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

So you like the new Yorkville, I take it?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

New Yorkville?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> So you like the new Yorkville, I take it?


Oh yes.  It pounds out real well - tonnes of low end but still nice and bright. Lots of headroom with the 800Watts.
I spent 16 years with my GK800RB, and this is definitely not the GK sound - but I like it. So many changes all at once though, so it's hard to tell what made the greatest impact on my tone.
I know you like your Yorkie, but I've got no problems recommending my rig to others.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Oh yes. It pounds out real well - tonnes of low end but still nice and bright. Lots of headroom with the 800Watts.
> I spent 16 years with my GK800RB, and this is definitely not the GK sound - but I like it. So many changes all at once though, so it's hard to tell what made the greatest impact on my tone.
> I know you like your Yorkie, but I've got no problems recommending my rig to others.



800 watt bass amp?!?!


Yikes.


Playing without a PA?


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Guy from AC DC has a 1000 watt bass amp.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Guy from AC DC has a 1000 watt bass amp.


The guy from AC/DC isn't playing clubs, and he doesn't NEED 1000 watt bass amp, but in his case it probably doesn't cause any problems.

Just my opinion, but the smaller the stage amps, the better the FOH sound.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> The guy from AC/DC isn't playing clubs, and he doesn't NEED 1000 watt bass amp, but in his case it probably doesn't cause any problems.
> 
> Just my opinion, but the smaller the stage amps, the better the FOH sound.


I don't run through the PA, and only use volume up to about 3, but the extra headroom is nice. I was pushing my previous 300W amp pretty hard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I don't run through the PA, and only use volume up to about 3, but the extra headroom is nice. I was pushing my previous 300W amp pretty hard.



Head room is a good thing for sure, but a 200 watt amp serving as a monitor only and running direct will give you a killer sound with a lot less lifting, more room on stage and a MUCH easier time for the soundman.


Different way of looking at things for sure. I've been constantly reducing the stage volume to the point where our soundman has pretty good control out front. I don't use an amp at all (Vox Tonelab SE) and we don't point ANY amps at the crowd. 

Anyway, this isn't the only way to do it, just the way I prefer.


One way to look at it is that our bassist actually has a 3000 Watt bass amp, soon to be increased to 6000 watts. That's how much power I have in subs.

Not even the mighty SVT will compare to that.


I do share your positive views on Yorkville Sound gear. I have a lot of it.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Head room is a good thing for sure, but a 200 watt amp serving as a monitor only and running direct will give you a killer sound with a lot less lifting, more room on stage and a MUCH easier time for the soundman.
> 
> 
> Different way of looking at things for sure. I've been constantly reducing the stage volume to the point where our soundman has pretty good control out front. I don't use an amp at all (Vox Tonelab SE) and we don't point ANY amps at the crowd.
> ...


If I had my way, we'd have a big PA (and a sound guy) and all I'd bring is my bass and a Sansamp in the gig bag. Our PA is just big enough to handle vocals and the kick drum. 
We only play small bars at any rate.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

james on bass said:


> If I had my way, we'd have a big PA (and a sound guy) and all I'd bring is my bass and a Sansamp in the gig bag. Our PA is just big enough to handle vocals and the kick drum.
> We only play small bars at any rate.



I can dig it.

If you're just driving off the stage and using PA for vocals it's important for a bassist to have lots of power, but to use it judiciously.

Sounds like that's what you're doing.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I can dig it.
> 
> If you're just driving off the stage and using PA for vocals it's important for a bassist to have lots of power, but to use it judiciously.
> 
> Sounds like that's what you're doing.:food-smiley-004:


It's been quite a few years. My rig should be getting smaller and more managable as I get older - instead it's getting bigger - but man, it sounds good!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Right on man. Whatever works. Bands have been doing it the way you do for decades with good results.

A couple of years ago I decided to invest in a PA. Since then it has grown and improved and our stage set up has evolved as a result.


This has allowed me to look at the band's sound in a more comprehensive way. In a sense, I view the PA and stage gear as one. The direction we've chosen is to eliminate or reduce stage amps wherever possible and let the PA do the "heavy lifting". We also consider our sound man to be a member of the band. We don't do a gig without him any more than we would use a substitute musician.

The fact that we're so tied to our PA means we turn down more gigs than we accept just because of space and power constraints alone, but we're not interested in playing every weekend.

Once or twice a month is enough.

Good luck this weekend.


Mike


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Yikes, you guys have some major wattage. I play through a Hartke 200 watt head and between 2 and 6 10s depending on the situation. That being said, the 200 watt Hartke has 10 times the balls of some previously owened amps of much higher wattage. I've never had the master above five and I could pop windows at 4. I've played with up to six and seven guitar players at once at a pretty deafening volume and still managed to easily punch through clean and crisp. So when you guys talk about 1000's of watts my ears start to ring just thinking about it. I can't picture situation other than WOW factor that would call for that amount of power without you being patched through a major sound system. It's all very cool but I'm sure glad my tired old ass isn't dragging your equipment around. 

:rockon:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Yikes, you guys have some major wattage. I play through a Hartke 200 watt head and between 2 and 6 10s depending on the situation. That being said, the 200 watt Hartke has 10 times the balls of some previously owened amps of much higher wattage. I've never had the master above five and I could pop windows at 4. I've played with up to six and seven guitar players at once at a pretty deafening volume and still managed to easily punch through clean and crisp. So when you guys talk about 1000's of watts my ears start to ring just thinking about it. I can't picture situation other than WOW factor that would call for that amount of power without you being patched through a major sound system. It's all very cool but I'm sure glad my tired old ass isn't dragging your equipment around.
> 
> :rockon:



???


Our bassist uses a 200 watt Yorkie. It's MORE than enough for stage, but nowhere near punchy enough for the house mix in any club we play without the PA.

Our PA is where all the wattage is and that's where the punch and clarity comes from.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> ???
> 
> 
> Our bassist uses a 200 watt Yorkie. It's MORE than enough for stage, but nowhere near punchy enough for the house mix in any club we play without the PA.
> ...


I used to (many years ago ) play with a yorkie and had to do the line out thing. I then moved onto a 400 watt Peavy but it got fried when someone plugged it into 220 v. I replaced it with the Hartke and was amazed at the difference in power and sound. Especially when you consider the Hartke is rated at half the power rating of the Peavy. I once did a stand in for a rock band that had a lot of gear. My 4X10 cab looked pretty out of place so I used my two PA mains side by side and the Hartke Head on top. It looked pretty cool and sounded great. The Hartke was pretty pricy when I bought it back in 91 /92 but they have come down considerably in price. I've managed to find a great combination for my needs and haven't changed it in fifteen years.
I play a Fender Jazz V plus with Lace sensors the Hartke head and use a 2X10, 4 X10 or both Peavy cabs. None of this is considered top of the line stuff but it sure is a top of the line combination when it comes to sound. 
I think that I was fortunate enough to stumble across a great combination by sheer luck through a few purchases that were actually purchases of opportunity with no planning or thought about what could be acheived using this guitar , that head and those speakers. Like they say, It doesn't matter if cost $9.95 at Walmart, If it plays good and it sounds good, then it is good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I used to (many years ago ) play with a yorkie and had to do the line out thing. I then moved onto a 400 watt Peavy but it got fried when someone plugged it into 220 v. I replaced it with the Hartke and was amazed at the difference in power and sound. Especially when you consider the Hartke is rated at half the power rating of the Peavy. I once did a stand in for a rock band that had a lot of gear. My 4X10 cab looked pretty out of place so I used my two PA mains side by side and the Hartke Head on top. It looked pretty cool and sounded great. The Hartke was pretty pricy when I bought it back in 91 /92 but they have come down considerably in price. I've managed to find a great combination for my needs and haven't changed it in fifteen years.
> I play a Fender Jazz V plus with Lace sensors the Hartke head and use a 2X10, 4 X10 or both Peavy cabs. None of this is considered top of the line stuff but it sure is a top of the line combination when it comes to sound.
> I think that I was fortunate enough to stumble across a great combination by sheer luck through a few purchases that were actually purchases of opportunity with no planning or thought about what could be acheived using this guitar , that head and those speakers. Like they say, It doesn't matter if cost $9.95 at Walmart, If it plays good and it sounds good, then it is good.



Different solutions work for different bands I guess. We really consider stage amps to be monitors.

Everybody in our group goes through the board so having more than a 200 watt amp of any kind would be a waste of power and money.


Bass is a prime example of an instrument that is well suited to going direct.

Just my way of doing things. I like my sound man to have as much control as I can give him.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Different solutions work for different bands I guess. We really consider stage amps to be monitors.
> 
> Everybody in our group goes through the board so having more than a 200 watt amp of any kind would be a waste of power and money.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you that everyone going through the sound system is the best way to go for a great mix. I also agree that having huge amounts of wattage is unnecessary because if you require that much wattage chances are you are going through a sound system.
We also know that if you go into a small pub that is 20 feet wide fifty feet long and there happens to be a small band squeezed into a corner. One of them will be playing through a Half Stack.

Does your band have a web page?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you like your Hartke amp Lowtones. I've heard so many bad things about them on HCBF, but those that actually play them, always seem to really like the tone and comment on ample power.

I bought a Hartke 4x10 cab back in 1989 when that is all they made. Used it up until last November when I bought my 8x8 Yorkie. I've no experience with their amps, but their XL cabs sure are bullet-proof.

BTW - over the years, I've played with 2 guitarist's that used 4x10 Hartke bass cabs and they always sounded awesome!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I have to agree with you that everyone going through the sound system is the best way to go for a great mix. I also agree that having huge amounts of wattage is unnecessary because if you require that much wattage chances are you are going through a sound system.
> We also know that if you go into a small pub that is 20 feet wide fifty feet long and there happens to be a small band squeezed into a corner. One of them will be playing through a Half Stack.
> 
> Does your band have a web page?



Yes we do have a site Thanks for asking. Here's a link: 

www.tmkb.com

I think in the past it has always been assumed that only larger rooms and gigs warranted the use of full production (mic'ing everything).

I believe that the small rooms can benefit from this treatment as well and in a sense even more so than the big rooms.

To me one of the goals with mic'ing everything is to keep the overall stage and FOH volume down to a safe and enjoyable level. Naturally you have to mix to the level of the loudest instrument onstage, which should be the drum kit as long as nobody in the band is a power nut.

The drums can be quietened down with a simple three sided plexiglass enclosure. I'm going to buy one very soon.

Palying gigs is a great combination of science and art. You gotta love it.


----------

